# Fredericksburg, VA Externship or Volunteer



## xefjao (May 14, 2010)

Hi everyone! I'm a CPC-A and I am looking for an entry-level, training, externship or volunteer job in Fredericksburg, VA area or any VA location an hour drive from Fredericksburg. Thank you. I hope to hear from anyone soon.


----------

